# Check me out...



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I went to "Michaels" today in the hope of finding Chico some outfits but no luck ,not really his size so i just tried on that red sweater ,just for fun ,he didnt seem to thrilled about it :shock:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

adorable! Bruiser used to wear those little "Bear" sweaters, they are cute and inexpensive. A little short tho...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

very cute!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He looks adorable! :wink:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Awww, look at him, he's so inkle! Very cute, altho he doesn't seem too impressed by the outfit!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww he is so tiny :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

awwwwwwww too cute


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

haha - adorable


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww chico looks cuter everytime is see him!!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

How cute - though Chico doesn't seem impressed.

Have you checked at Target for clothes? I haven't checked lately, but my daughter was there yesterday and she says our local Target is now carrying a pretty large selection of clothes, accessories, carriers, etc. I plan on checking it out later this week.

They are building a huge new Target just about a mile from me, scheduled to open in October. I really like Target, but the closest one to me now is about 10 miles, and the road has been under construction forever. It's a nightmare to drive it, so I don't go often.

If you have one near you, you could check there.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

chimom said:


> How cute - though Chico doesn't seem impressed.
> 
> Have you checked at Target for clothes? I haven't checked lately, but my daughter was there yesterday and she says our local Target is now carrying a pretty large selection of clothes, accessories, carriers, etc. I plan on checking it out later this week.
> 
> ...


OMG yes!! HOWEVER!!! In my super target they have more girl stuff than for boys...and...if your looking for clothing...they don't ummm...seem to be catering to the weeee bitty babies...cute stuff but way to big for my Giz...

They have the cutest stuff for girls though....sigh' :wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes i did check Target also...nothing for little Chico  i guess i gotta wait till he is bigger


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He looks adorable.....he will appreciate that sweater when the cool weather arrives !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

the target by me never has anythingleft by the time i get to it. and even if they did the smallest size still won't fit chiwi. they have more small and mediums than any other size.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, at least you know how handsome he looks in red. His little sleeves are rolled up about 10 times and it's still way too big on him. :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He is adorable! I just went to Michaels and I bought Molly a little shirt for 4th of July, it says God Bless America.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is so cute in that sweater


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG. He is sooo pretty!
I love the way he looks!
I am gonna show that pic to my husband..and tell him thats the kind of chiboy I want next. I am sure he will fall in love too!!!!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe he looks so adorable!!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He looks so tiny!! He is adorable, but doesn't look impressed about the clothes!! lol :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

That sweater is sooo oversized but incredibly cute on him!!

I wish we had that shop here in the UK lol.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Awwwww he looks so handsome. What a cutie


----------

